# new to sheep



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2017)

My family and I have decided we would like to try and get a small herd of sheep. We have found a breed we like that can survive in to weather we experience most, katahdin, and have found a few breeders in our area willing to sell to us. Is there any advice you could share with me? Or any sites you would be willing to point me towards? Anything is great.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 26, 2017)

Katahdin are primarily a meat breed. They are very stocky and come in all kinds of colors. They do not actually have wool but rather hair that they shed off in late spring.  

Something no one told us when we first bought sheep was that you need to feed them loose minerals. I use Dumor Sheep mineral and buy it in 50lb bags. Also do you plan on breeding? 

I suggest before your new additions home you research a lot of different things. I read tons of articles ranging from rare diseases to supplementing and diets. You can never know to much and there is always something new to learn


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Katahdin are primarily a meat breed. They are very stocky and come in all kinds of colors. They do not actually have wool but rather hair that they shed off in late spring.
> 
> Something no one told us when we first bought sheep was that you need to feed them loose minerals. I use Dumor Sheep mineral and buy it in 50lb bags. Also do you plan on breeding?
> 
> I suggest before your new additions home you research a lot of different things. I read tons of articles ranging from rare diseases to supplementing and diets. You can never know to much and there is always something new to learn



We would like to breed and eventually build up our flock. We have researched a ton on different breeds and decided on this one because it is a heartier breed and the plus is we don't have to shear them. Any minerals in specific you have found are needed the most? Or anything I should look out for on the sheep we buy?


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 26, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> We would like to breed and eventually build up our flock. We have researched a ton on different breeds and decided on this one because it is a heartier breed and the plus is we don't have to shear them. Any minerals in specific you have found are needed the most? Or anything I should look out for on the sheep we buy?


The Dumor Sheep Mineral is a mixture of all the essential minerals to the sheep. I feed free-choice(available at all times) and they nibble on it as they need it. 

ETA: http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-sheep-formula-50-lb


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> The Dumor Sheep Mineral is a mixture of all the essential minerals to the sheep. I feed free-choice(available at all times) and they nibble on it as they need it.
> 
> ETA: http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-sheep-formula-50-lb



Thank you!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2017)

Katahdin is a popular meat breed, as is the Dorper. I hope to pick up a small flock of Katahdins and cross them with a Dorper ram. Both are hair sheep so don't need (much) shearing. There may be some small areas that need cleaned up but not too bad from what I understand. Hope you'll post some pics when you get them!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Katahdin is a popular meat breed, as is the Dorper. I hope to pick up a small flock of Katahdins and cross them with a Dorper ram. Both are hair sheep so don't need (much) shearing. There may be some small areas that need cleaned up but not too bad from what I understand. Hope you'll post some pics when you get them!



I will I've found two breeders who's lines have never crossed one with a ram born before new years and the other with young ewes around the same age as him. It's been suggested to me that I start with a flock that's all around the same age.we are going to see the ram Saturday and if all works out I'll post photos


----------



## Baymule (Jan 26, 2017)

I have Katahdin/Dorper cross ewes and a Dorper ram. I am on my second lambing, so basically I am a newbie too. I have had no trouble selling the lambs.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I have Katahdin/Dorper cross ewes and a Dorper ram. I am on my second lambing, so basically I am a newbie too. I have had no trouble selling the lambs.


Over here katahdin lambs are going for around 250 a peice depending on the size... even the smaller ones are going for 220... my father and I want to steadily build up a herd and potentially make some money off of them in the future, mainly I'm just here to raise them... he's the buisness one lol.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 26, 2017)

Are you going to raise them for slaughter lambs? Or are you going to raise registered stock? I would suggest "grade" lambs to start with. If you kill one or a few with ignorance or because things go all wrong, it will hurt, but it won't hurt as much as losing major $$$$ that you paid for registered stock. Way too many of us know the pain of loss, but we pick ourselves up after crying our eyes out and keep going, looking forward to the next lambs or kids or whatever we are raising.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-lambs-2nd-lambing.34888/

My next ram will be a registered Dorper and I plan on adding a few registered ewes too. Right now, I am happy to have my cross bred sheep to learn on. It will be hard to give up my present Dorper ram, he is a sweetheart, VERY good natured, calm and not mean at all. He butted me a few times because he wanted attention so I chased him around the pen yelling and scared the bejeebers out of him. He is being good.....so far LOL Never turn your back on a ram.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 26, 2017)

I agree with Bay, start with something not too expensive and practice with that.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Are you going to raise them for slaughter lambs? Or are you going to raise registered stock? I would suggest "grade" lambs to start with. If you kill one or a few with ignorance or because things go all wrong, it will hurt, but it won't hurt as much as losing major $$$$ that you paid for registered stock. Way too many of us know the pain of loss, but we pick ourselves up after crying our eyes out and keep going, looking forward to the next lambs or kids or whatever we are raising.
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-lambs-2nd-lambing.34888/
> 
> My next ram will be a registered Dorper and I plan on adding a few registered ewes too. Right now, I am happy to have my cross bred sheep to learn on. It will be hard to give up my present Dorper ram, he is a sweetheart, VERY good natured, calm and not mean at all. He butted me a few times because he wanted attention so I chased him around the pen yelling and scared the bejeebers out of him. He is being good.....so far LOL Never turn your back on a ram.


At this moment we want experience before turning and doing registered stock, since we are doing our best to get this little place up on its feet in a single income household so we likely will be keeping whatever doelings are born and selling the rams and switching out the ram every once and a while or how ever it is done so then inbreeding isn't a problem. My dad at this moment is very set on raising a pure blood line and doesn't want a mixed breed... but who knows what the future will bring.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 26, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> I agree with Bay, start with something not too expensive and practice with that.


I have tried telling him that..... my father can be stubborn at times ... which is frustrating to NO END!!!! especially when it turns out I was right in the end......it sucks being my age... my father doesn't take me seriously yet....


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, turn him on to this site as there's gonna come a time when he's gonna want/need answers, and the folks here will help him out and he might even pick up a few tidbits of info on the way.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 27, 2017)

Congrats on your plans!

If you're going to keep ewe lambs born, the ram will have the most influence on your future flock, so make sure he's as good as possible.  You'll want good conformation, good growth, a good stocky look.  Ask the breeder to show you what they look for to judge a sheep - ask for specifics, and if they can point out some differences among their own sheep (keeping in mind that some breeders - of any animal - don't see the faults in their own animals as easily as others).  If possible the ram should have been born a twin.  Get up close and personal and make sure he has both testicles descended.

For the ewes you want good conformation and growth, too, especially if you'll be breeding them as ewe lambs.  Ewes that were twins again are preferable.  Ask the breeder what their lambing complication rate is, and what's the most typical lambing difficulty they deal with.  Try to avoid buying any ewes whose moms have difficult births.

I wasn't sure from your post - is the ram a year old, or a month old?  It's going to be harder evaluating a very young ram.  And it's ok to get an older ewe or two, if they are healthy and in good shape, and have no history of lambing problems.  They'll know what they're doing come lambing time, and can be less likely to have trouble than a ewe lambing for the first time (with that said, I started out with 2 pregnant first-timers, and everything went smoothly).

Ask both breeders what they vaccinate for (CDT, which covers tetanus and some clostridial diseases, should be a minimum), and if they test for anything (some do, some don't, I didn't even ask since I didn't know).  Ask what they feed - you'll want to feed the same, and make any changes slowly.  Ask them if the type of fence you have is suitable for keeping them in.

Looking forward to pictures - good luck!


----------



## Ponker (Jan 27, 2017)

I started with registered stock. Finnsheep. One good aspect of beginning with registered stock is that you can see the lineage. Looking at the lineage is interesting and educational. When adding a ram in the future, it is possible to see shared ancestors. This can alert you to potential good and bad influences on the ram. Generally, registered stock sells for more than non-registered so while they might be more expensive in the beginning, they are also worth more. (I only have experience with registered Finnsheep. I did have two Katahdyn crosses early on, but I sold them in favor of my little wool sheep and now have a massive herd of 10.  )

When buying any sheep, ask for farm records for flock disease testing OPP and Johnes. Bringing these diseases to your farm can impact new animals for years. It is worth the expense to acquire tested stock from tested flocks. OPP can remain undetected in young animals until they're more than six months of age. Seeing negative flock testing is an accurate way to ensure your new animals haven't been exposed even if they themselves test negative at the moment.

It's an exciting time. Be patient and strong! Have a list with you and check off everything on that list when you look at new animals. If there is something that can't be checked, walk away! Good luck and can't wait to see photos. Photos are good!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Well, turn him on to this site as there's gonna come a time when he's gonna want/need answers, and the folks here will help him out and he might even pick up a few tidbits of info on the way.


Great idea!!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Well, turn him on to this site as there's gonna come a time when he's gonna want/need answers, and the folks here will help him out and he might even pick up a few tidbits of info on the way.


I'm helping him create an count tonight. It's not that he's not open to advice, he just has his own plans and ideas at the moment


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that at all. But I can say with some experience that plans & ideas rarely go exactly as anticipated. It all tends to fall by the wayside when something starts going south and you need answers. There are a lot of experienced and knowledgeable folks here and they are all ready to help when that emergency comes up. A nice benefit is we don't charge by the hour and if the answer isn't known the advice provided will be to get to a vet! Having said that, you want to be sure that the vet you choose is a large animal/farm animal vet with some experience with sheep. A "pet vet" won't have a clue and can often do more harm than good.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Nothing wrong with that at all. But I can say with some experience that plans & ideas rarely go exactly as anticipated. It all tends to fall by the wayside when something starts going south and you need answers. There are a lot of experienced and knowledgeable folks here and they are all ready to help when that emergency comes up. A nice benefit is we don't charge by the hour and if the answer isn't known the advice provided will be to get to a vet! Having said that, you want to be sure that the vet you choose is a large animal/farm animal vet with some experience with sheep. A "pet vet" won't have a clue and can often do more harm than good.


He says he thinks it might help to be able to fall back and have people who know what they are doing. Might be?hell in only a few posts I know more about farming than I learned reading books this website is a garden of knowledge and people with different perspectives on farming. And the people are fun too


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

awww shucks <blushing, turning head down, digging toe in the carpet>


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 27, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> awww shucks <blushing, turning head down, digging toe in the carpet>


Lol no problem


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats on your plans!
> 
> If you're going to keep ewe lambs born, the ram will have the most influence on your future flock, so make sure he's as good as possible.  You'll want good conformation, good growth, a good stocky look.  Ask the breeder to show you what they look for to judge a sheep - ask for specifics, and if they can point out some differences among their own sheep (keeping in mind that some breeders - of any animal - don't see the faults in their own animals as easily as others).  If possible the ram should have been born a twin.  Get up close and personal and make sure he has both testicles descended.
> 
> ...


Sadly enough I didn't get a chance to go see them today like planned .... which ultimately sucks but I did go pick up the new rooster I purchased ( completely off topic lol ik) welcome to the family rod Stewart ( he came with the name and it really suits him )


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2017)

I love Rod Stewart!!  You're right, the name fits him! Does he crow or sing?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I love Rod Stewart!!  You're right, the name fits him! Does he crow or sing?


Well he's still pretty young right now so he attempts to sing and his voice cracks 
The best part is my father just shoved him in the night we got him ( I was terrified my other rooster would go at him) but we woke up the next morning and the both of them were buried up to their necks in hens.. not even an argument between the two yet


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 28, 2017)

Now that chicken could have no other name but Rod Stewart. Especially with his current crackly voice. Perfect name! What breed is he? I don't know much about the fancy looking chicken breeds!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 28, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Now that chicken could have no other name but Rod Stewart. Especially with his current crackly voice. Perfect name! What breed is he? I don't know much about the fancy looking chicken breeds!


He's a Polish and a beautiful one at that lol at least out of one's I've seen


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 31, 2017)

My dad is finally joining the site! Yeesss! Finally XD


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> My dad is finally joining the site! Yeesss! Finally XD


What's his online name?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 31, 2017)

Baymule said:


> What's his online name?


Were still setting up his account and he hasn't decided yet I'll let you know as soon as I do


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 31, 2017)

Baymule said:


> What's his online name?


His name is Scooter


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> His name is Scooter


Have  him introduce himself in the new members section!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 1, 2017)

We will probably be crossing Dop with Kat.... Breeding for lamb sales, meat for us and to slowly build the herd. I'd love to go all in and buy a big herd, but property is way too expensive here. So imbgonna have to get creative and possibly lease land when iv grown past my 7 acres


----------

